# Festplatte wird von Win98 nicht erkannt!



## Panzer (5. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe mir vor kurzem eine zweite Festplatte (Samsung 80GB) gekauft und eingebaut, doch sie wird im Bios als 2 GB Platte erkannt  und unter Win98 noch nicht einmal angezeigt!

Wie schaffe ich es das die zweite Platte normal anerkannt wird !

MFG Panzer
PS die erste Platte ist ebenfalls eine Samsung, mit 20GB


----------



## fluessig (5. März 2004)

Das scheint mir ein einfaches BIOS Problem zu sein.
Such mal im Forum nach Threads mit ähnlichen Problemen, da ist irgendwo ein Link zu dem Tool von der ct. Damit kannst du rausfinden welches BIOS du hast und dir dann das richtige Update runterladen (wenn du weißt was du hast dann geh gleich auf Treiber.de )


----------



## Panzer (6. März 2004)

an das bios hab ich auch schon gedacht ... ich werd mal nach dem tool von ct`suchen! du hast nicht zufällig den namen 

MfG Panzer


----------



## server (6. März 2004)

Hi, 
Mit dieser Software hier kannst du die BIOS Daten anzeigen lassen.

Ich empfehle Sandra von SiSoftware, downloadbar unter hier, ist ca. 6,85 MB groß.

Nach dem Installieren von dem Programm öffnest du es und klickst auf CPU & BIOS Information. Dann siehst du, welchen Prozessor du drinnen hast.

Dort siehst du dann, welches BIOS du hast.


----------



## Helmut Klein (6. März 2004)

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass dein BIOS mit der großen Kapazität der Festplatte nicht klarkommt, ein BIOS-Update sollte hier abhilfe schaffen.

Hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem alten P3 650, auch mit einer 80GB Platte. Nach einem BIOS-Update ging sie.


----------

